# what's a good stud finder?



## handbanana (Mar 5, 2007)

something affordable and reliable.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

handbanana said:


> something affordable and reliable.


We use the Zircon line. They make a a basic that is around $10+ and a deep scanner basic in the $20+ range. They also make other advanced detection models.

Example: 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw/104-5987640-4295930?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Zircon

(Local BIG HOME STORES...carry a selection of them)


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*handbanana*

Don't bother looking for them, they may not be worth the effort. :laughing: 

Oh, you mean the wood kind under drywall.......................just take Atlantic's advice. :laughing:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> Don't bother looking for them, they may not be worth the effort. :laughing:
> 
> Oh, you mean the wood kind under drywall.......................just take Atlantic's advice. :laughing:


 
 When is your next show?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> When is your next show?


 
I'm on call ......:laughing: ....anytime I'm needed.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Zircon is very good, even the $20 one function ones
I have a few Zircons myself

The Multi-scanners are worth a few extra bucks though
With a deep scan option (when regular scan isn't quite doing it), the metal detector (metal studs and conduit), and the AC (electrical hot wire) detector, I can recommend the step up for pros as well as DIYers

Especially with the _automatic_ hot wire (AC) detector
It gives a few false positives, but it's always a good idea to stop and think before drilling into a wall
Usually you can work it and figure out what's a false positive


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

My wife was a studfinder... till she met me.

BTW, ditto on the Zircon


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*ron*

I like your sense of humour, stud.:laughing:


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I just purchased an entry level Zircon, it has a stud-finder and deep-scan options along with continuous AC scan. It is awesome and out-performs the other 3 that I bought previously.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I have two zircons. One newer, the other older. 

I think this is the newer one











This is the old 











The new one SUCKS! The old one works quite well. The new one finds phantom studs and barely ever finds studs that are really there. The old one is actually good for locating studs as well as the exact start and end of them. 
http://www.matadorcoupe.com/seebee65/stud_finder.jpg


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a Zircon, but the buttons don't seem that durable.


----------



## kashimama (May 14, 2007)

for just a few projects, do you find this worth it? Better than tapping on the wall?


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

J187 said:


> The new one SUCKS! The old one works quite well. The new one finds phantom studs and barely ever finds studs that are really there. The old one is actually good for locating studs as well as the exact start and end of them.


I have the same problems with my zircon finders. They rarely work better than tapping on the wall, and then guessing. Maybe we have duds? I can't imagine people saying these work well, unless their units are very different from the two I've bought (one just like your picture, and a larger, multi-function one that I bought when I thought my less-expensive one was on the fritz).


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

The Zircon "Triscanner Pro Contractor" I have with the angled LED's [bout four years old and 30 dollars] works great...

If your looking for studs on planet Zircon.. Short of that I do better knocking a hole in the wall with a hammer and sticking my head in for look see. More false postitives than it is worth. 

Most of my house is drywall with a thick mud/sandcoat which may be an issue but I have tried cardboarding an area to run it on to smooth things out etc and not much better. 

Maybe I need to stand farther away from it while in use...........


----------



## kashimama (May 14, 2007)

lol, Sammy. That's a good one. Maybe you shouldn't operate it at all if it just keeps finding you.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

If the dogs could just hold the thing I would!


----------



## jombres (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Folks
Im reading these various discussions on stud finders, and amazed at the range of positive and negative responses I see pro and con for them. I am an electronics guy, that works on my own house and various projects. I am considering buying a Zircon myself, and read the "how it works" description on the Zircon website. From an electronics point of view, let me suggest that, perhaps, if a wall is covered with a wallpaper with some metallic covering over it, like some of those shiny mylars and things, that perhaps this metallic might be confusing the capacitance signals in the stud sensors. They work, similarly to radar, they send out a signal, and measure how long it takes (in milliseconds) to come back to the sensor. So if anything interferes with the signal, you will get false readings. I would also imagine that moving the device too quickly across the wall will result in false alerts. This might explain at least some of the users' frustrations out there....hope this helps...joe


----------

